# Signor/Maestro notaio



## Seainterpreter

Ciao a tutti,

ho un dubbio su come ci si dovrebbe rivolgere in maniera formale ad un notaio: basta dire Sig. notaio xxxxx oppure esiste un titolo specifico come per gli avvocati o gli ingegneri?

Sulla Treccani ho trovato Maestro Notaio, ma si usa?

Grazie mille e buon lavoro


----------



## andreagr

*C*iao. 
*G*uarda io ti consiglio di usare "Sig. notaio" che va benissimo. Non mi vengono in mente altre forme.


----------



## alicip

Se vuoi essere proprio formale: "Egregio Sig. Notaio". Certo, solo se devi scrivere una lettera al "Sig. Notaio".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Se gli stai parlando di persona ti consiglio _Dottor [Cognome]_ o _Dottoressa [Cognome]_, dato che sono titoli generici validi per tutte le persone laureate.


----------



## Seainterpreter

Angel.Aura said:


> Se gli stai parlando di persona ti consiglio _Dottor [Cognome]_ o _Dottoressa [Cognome]_, dato che sono titoli generici validi per tutte le persone laureate.



Sì, dovrò citare il suo nome in simultanea per cui è come se gli stessi parlando di persona.

Grazie mille a tutti


----------



## dragonseven

Seainterpreter said:


> Sulla Treccani ho trovato Maestro Notaio, ma si usa?


Ciao.
No, non si usa. Il titolo _Maestro_ è da usarsi solo con gli artisti o, per riverenza, anche con chi consideri faccia il proprio lavoro _a regola d'arte_, al massimo livello per disciplina, accortezza e, ben venga (ma non necessaria), bellezza. 

Ma dove hai trovato la dicitura "Maestro Notaio"? Puoi postare il link?

Anch'io direi e utilizzerei _Signor Notaio_.


----------



## Seainterpreter

Ciao Dragonseven,

ecco il link:

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia...iali-prontuario_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/

Tra parentesi mette artisti come dici tu e da qui mi è sorto il dubbio se non ci si debba rivolgere in contesti formali con questo appellativo.

Grazie per la tua risposta,

Brenda


----------



## dragonseven

No infatti. Per esempio a un direttore d'orchestra ci si rivolge chiamandolo Maestro; anche ad un Notaio, come per i professori, gli avvocati, i presidenti ecc., non è obbligatorio anteporre alcunché, ma se si vuole essere molto reverenziali parlando, o nello scritto, basta aggiungere _Signor/Signora_ a questi appellativi. È più che sufficiente. 

Nota: solitamente se si pronuncia _Signor/Signora _davanti ​al titolo difficilmente se ne pronuncia il nome (cognome) successivamente.


----------



## bearded

Concordo con quanto detto da alicip e Dragonseven.  A titolo di curiosità vorrei ricordare che, fino a circa un secolo fa, per i notai si usava premettere al nome l'appellativo Don - proprio come si fa oggi coi preti.  Ad es. nella canzone del 1931 _Signorinella: _''Ora son diventato il buon Don Cesare, porto il cappello a ruota e fo il notaio...''.


----------



## RosyBear

Se a voce Dottore/Dottoressa, per iscritto Egregio/Stimato Dottore (Gentile per le donne).


----------



## Seainterpreter

Grazie ancora a tutti per i numerosi contributi.

Alla fine, era sufficiente rivolgersi ai vari notai chiamandoli semplicemente "Notaio XXX".


----------



## dragonseven

Seainterpreter said:


> Alla fine, *è* sufficiente rivolgersi ai vari notai chiamandoli semplicemente "Notaio XXX".


 Ciao Seainterpreter, perdona la correzione ma i Notai sono ancora esistenti. 

@Angel.Aura, @RosyBear: Ciao! 
Nella mia esperienza mi è capitato di dare del “Dottore” a un notaio poiché, da inesperto e non ricordando al momento il nome, non sapevo come potessi riferirmi a lui, pensando che non avrei di certo sbagliato utilizzandolo. Il risultato è stato quello di aver ricevuto un rimprovero dal suddetto perché, cito parole sue,  "Io non sono un “Dottore”, sono un “Notaio”.". Poi si è scusato, spiegando che ha reagito in questo modo perché sono stato l'ennesimo a chiamarlo così e che non ne poteva più di questa ignoranza comune delle persone che lo frequentavano. 
Magari ho incontrato un'eccezione alla categoria, ma se così non fosse il mio consiglio è di non riferirvi ai Notai con l'appellativo “Dottore”.


----------



## Seainterpreter

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Seainterpreter, perdona la correzione ma i Notai sono ancora esistenti.
> 
> @Angel.Aura, @RosyBear: Ciao!
> Nella mia esperienza mi è capitato di dare del “Dottore” a un notaio poiché, da inesperto e non ricordando al momento il nome, non sapevo come potessi riferirmi a lui, pensando che non avrei di certo sbagliato utilizzandolo. Il risultato è stato quello di aver ricevuto un rimprovero dal suddetto perché, cito parole sue,  "Io non sono un “Dottore”, sono un “Notaio”.". Poi si è scusato, spiegando che ha reagito in questo modo perché sono stato l'ennesimo a chiamarlo così e che non ne poteva più di questa ignoranza comune delle persone che lo frequentavano.
> Magari ho incontrato un'eccezione alla categoria, ma se così non fosse il mio consiglio è di non riferirvi ai Notai con l'appellativo “Dottore”.



Hahahahaha, hai ragione Dragonseven! Esistono ancora  

Mi riferivo al mio caso specifico, quello di due settimana fa, per questo ho usato l'imperfetto. 

A me è capitata una cosa simile con un ingegnere; me lo fece notare in modo carino e garbato e mi disse che gli ING. sono sì dottori nel senso di laureati ma non si usa questo appellativo con loro.


----------



## RosyBear

Bah, forse si tratta di gente a cui forse non piace! Conosco parecchi che invece vogliono essere chiamati Dottore....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

RosyBear said:


> Conosco parecchi che invece vogliono essere chiamati Dottore


"Dottore" è l'appellativo usato da persone in una posizione di sudditanza psicologica, da gente che non conosce il titolo di una persona e non vuole essere scortese oppure da chi ha intenzione di leccare un po' il culo per riferisti ad un interlocutore che è in una situazione di vantaggio.
Per questo motivo viene spesso usato impropriamente.
Sono anni che sento tutti chiamare Adriano Galliani "dottor Galliani", nonostante egli sia un geometra.


----------



## dragonseven

RosyBear said:


> Conosco parecchi che invece vogliono essere chiamati Dottore


 "Parecchi" chi? Parecchi Notai?


----------

